# auf einem Kreis-Pfad gegen den Uhrzeigersinn



## sometimes-pink (14. September 2004)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich habe ein echt kniffliges Problem. 
Ich habe zwei kurze Sätze, die ich jeweils um einen kreis herum formieren möchte. sozusagen zwei Halbkreise, einer konkav und einer konvex.  Wenn ich diese beiden Sätze aneinanderhängend im Uhrzeigersinn schreiben würde, könnte man den zweiten/unteren so schlecht lesen.

So, wenn ich jetzt allerdings den Kreis als Pfad benutze, kann ich nur mit dem Uhrzeigersinn schreiben, oder? Ich habe versucht, Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zu schreiben und auch zu spiegeln, etc. aber das klappt nicht. 

Meine jetzige Version ist, dass ich mir für den unteren Halbkreis zwei Pfade selber zusammengebastelt habe... allerdings habe ich eine Krümmung an einer Seite und es sieht furchtbar aus.
Das muss doch gehen..... *grummel*

Bin sicher, einer von euch Spezies kennt die Lösung für dieses (denke ich) doch recht häufige Problem. 

Vielen Dank
J*


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. September 2004)

Hallo,

Bezug nehmend zu den "ein Pfad zu einem machen" kann ich Dir empfehlen,
das Messerwerkzeug zu verwenden. Zeichne den Kreis ganz normal und halbiere
dann mit dem Messer den Kreis an dem Pfad und schon hast Du zwei Pfade,
aber sichtbar einen Kreis. 
Und dann dürfte die Ausrichtung der Schrift kein Problem mehr sein.
Wenn dennoch Fragen sind, willkommen zurück.

Gruss Markus


----------



## sometimes-pink (22. September 2004)

Hallo Markus,
dein Tipp hat tatsächlich geklappt. Ich muss gestehen, bis dato hatte ich noch nie mit der Schere gearbeitet ... nun ja.

Mit deinem Vorschlag als erstem Schritt konnte ich dann auch mein Problem wie folgt lösen. 
1) Kreis halbieren mit Scheren-Werkzeug.
2) Im unteren Halb-Kreis im Uhrzeigersinn den Text schrieben.
3) Den Text markieren
4) Menü-Punkt: Schrift>Pfad-Text>Pfad-Text-Optionen aufrufen und Häckchen bei Spiegeln setzen. 

Herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe.
Vielleicht hilft diese Erklärung ja auch noch anderen. 

J*


----------

